# Anybody know how to sex ghost shrimp?



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not going into details, but I got 3 ghost shrimp. I want to know if anybodys knows how to sex them. Also, do they breed (if you have a guy and a girl) and if so will they breed?:shock:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Males are smaller. Here there way overpriced. 49 CENTS and there native here.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Males are smaller. Here there way overpriced. 49 CENTS and there native here.


I got them for a total of 1.08. Each was .36. Also, will they breed cause I have 2 large ones and a small one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard they need many small animals to breed and usually dont in aquariums.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I need to know for sure as I was wanting to maybe breed them and sell them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You would have to establish plenty of micro food. There usually bred in ponds.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Not really hlping.... sorry


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You would have to get them plenty of food. But big breeders usually breed them in ponds. I would use RCS if you want to breed.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Like what size tank.... as I don't have a pnd but I used to....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont know size for breeding. But you would need to establish pleny of micro organisms. I have read you can have a colony of RCS in a 10 gallon.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

gosh darn.... I never knew this would be so hard....


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Males are smaller. Here there way overpriced. 49 CENTS and there native here.


Holy here in Canada there 99 cents a piece!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Im in there native range. So paying for them even a penny is overpricing.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

You mean, they are wild where you live??


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Shrimp are hard to breed but I hear cherry shrimp are the easiest to breed and get a better price because of their popularity. My friend who has them has about 100 in his tank and started with 10 xD


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh lol!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Technicaly on a map there in the area. I think I have seen wild ones.


----------

